# Go Beyond, Plus Ultra!



## Ethevion (Nov 23, 2017)

Any Boku No Hero fans here?


Spoiler


----------



## Ritsuki (Nov 23, 2017)

PLUS ULTRA ! Justice with a smile


----------

